# BSOD System_service_exception, unable to install OS



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Evryone!

I bought a new PC by parts. I write the exact component for better understanding.
ASUS Maximus VIII Ranger (Z170)
Intel core I-5 6600K
Cooler Master Seiodon ver.2
Corsair 2666 Mhz 16 Gb (4x4) (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16) (In bios in auto settings it sets to 2133 Mhz)
Cooler Master G650M 650W
Corsair Carbride Spec-03 house
Samsung 840 Evo 120 gb SSD
Samsung 1TB Hdd
WD Green 2 TB HDD
Some 12cm Fan

First I assembled the pc config from the parts. Started normally without problem. I installed Windows 10 Pro 64Bit, via usb drive to a samsung 840 evo ssd. It was installed successfully, after that I installed all the drivers and utiltys from the cd, then the other programs like dropbox samsung magician, nod32 etc. it all went fine, windows update started and installed some small updates, then asked for restart and after it during boot it showed BSOD system_thread_exception_not_handled(fltmgr.sys) and restarted again and again, after it the BSOD showed system_service_exception. Later I tried clean install again but during install during the first restart or before the install proccess start is got the system service exception BSOD again and agin. I tried windows 8 with the same result, windows 7 installed successfully but after login a few minutes i got BSOD system service exception too. I tried to use windows 8 from cd the install goes until i has to write the username to set then BSOD again. I tried to use and install linux but during the loading screen it freezes, only distributions with failsafe start can run normally. So now I can't install any OS, i tried using only 1 RAM in any slot without success, i detached anything not neccessary, the colling system works fine. I'm using the motherboard vga for less component.

I have a degree in IT but i couldn't find any solution to this.

Please if there any solution , let me know.
Thanks forward.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is likely that you will always have problems with that setup
The processor the Intel
accepts as SPD DDR4 ram as shown
http://ark.intel.com/products/88191/Intel-Core-i5-6600K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
2133 at 1.35V

Your ram at SPD is 2133 at 1.2 volts
http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance...66mhz-c16-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2a2666c16

Whilst I examine the rest of the components and make more enquiry into those I suggest you set ram voltage at 1.35


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

reference above I have not checked that Asus MB yet but many boards these days have a memory set push switch on the board, that automatically configures the ram to the board

YOUR board does have such - a memOK button see page 1.8 of your manual


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you can get back to windows - installed with a BSOD send the dump file as an attachment and I will analyse it for you

NOT I think from reading your post the cause of your problem, but that motherboard on the install DVD offers a trial of Kapersky and PCCleaner whatever that is
I do NOT recommend you install those

HAVE you noticed that Asus have issued BIOS update for DDR4 compatibility
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER/HelpDesk_Download/

MAXIMUS VIII RANGER BIOS 0801
1.Update Intel ME version to 1168
2.Enhance DDR4 compatibility
*File Size * 7.98 MBytesupdate 2015/09/01

latest been 0905


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*PLEASE NOTE*
I may be wrong on that voltage for the ram - it maybe that the system will accept the SPD of 1.2 v on DDR4
Although if you look at the link for the CPU from Intel you will notice that there is no full stop, only , and the 1.35v appears there to apply to both the ddr3 and 4
This DDR4 of course is relatively new and it maybe from what I have read that the system should detect its SPD settings
Check that in the UEFI setup where according to your manual the system shows the RAM configuration by DIMM and what has been detected as SPD
Serial Presence Detect


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

that detail for the ram you provided


> Corsair 2666 Mhz 16 Gb (4x4) (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16


I do not find a 4 x 4 kit


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for your tips.

I tried and set the voltage to 1,353 but not helped sadly :/
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk16gx4m4a2666c16r
This is the RAM I have.
Automaticly the MB sets to 2133mhz and if I press the MemOK button it sets again to 2133 mhz and says it is good and configured.

What should I check?

Sorry for the image quality, and thanks for your help.


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

sorry my bad. cmk16gx4m4a2666c16r

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengea...666mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk16gx4m4a2666c16r


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please see section 3.2.1 of your manual - go to ez mode in setup and load optimized defaults
save and exit
and test again

I was wrong - about that voltage
as I said it is easy to read the Intel link and decide it should be 1.35

To make you feel better - you will probably know like I have found out that many people have had the same as you on that board with ddr4 ram


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

I did it a few times already, tried to clear cmos too but no help. 
On monday I can bring back to the reseller, but what should I bring the RAM or the MB, if it's only a compatibility issue im afraid that they wont chamge it.
Do you have any advice on this?

Thanks for the help, you are far the most helpful on forums, i checked everywhere this probem but no really solutin found. :/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

back in an hour - evening meal


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> back in an hour - evening meal


Have a Nice meal!

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én SM-N9005-el


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Were it to me me
I would do this
https://www.asus.com/uk/support/FAQ/1008280/

flash BIOS to latest version


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

I have done it. Updated to the lateset yesterday. Sadly not better. 

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én SM-N9005-el


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

On monday I can bring back to the reseller, but what should I bring the RAM or the MB, if it's only a compatibility issue im afraid that they wont change it.
Do you have any advice on this?

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én SM-N9005-el


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Unless there is a close time element to an RMA with the seller I would contact
support at Asus
and support at Corsair

Look at the tested ram with that board on the Asus site
is your ram listed - do not refer to the ram in the user manual QVL list as that of course is not up to date
I have checked the Corsair ram finder but they Corsair do not list that motherboard
Crucial do and the ram they recommend is slightly different

If the ram you have is on the Asus QVL list I would RMA the board
If the ram you have is NOT on the QVL list I would RMA the ram explaining why

Before you go down either route on the attempted install of 8 or indeed 10 are you installing to the one unallocated partition
Finally I have read that in load defaults it configures Intel XMP - extreme memory profile
I am sure that cannot be correct but I would check and if XMP is enabled I would disable it

Section 3.2.1. image - on left XMP


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks i will try theese things too. I contacted asus and they said to reset BIOS check if the CPU applied corrected not too tight and set the RAM to 2133 mhz and check the xmp. I write to corsair too. Thanks. 

You think that the crucial RAM s are better? 

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én SM-N9005-el


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No I do not rate crucial above corsair
I consider them more or less on a par
2133 is the SPD of the ram so it should run at that
Good luck with it
By the way attempt install with ONE STICK ONLY in A2 second dim slot from processor


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

I tried memtest again, put it passed. Does that mean that RAM fully good and the Motherboard faulty or it is just not compatible...?
Tried in it but nothing better.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what does this mean please


> Tried in it but nothing better


to answer your question memtest is a series of write and read tests to ram
If ram is bad generally it fails one of the series each complete pass consisting of 8 to 10 tests
However as you say ram can pass memtest but still be incompatible with the system

How have you tested it - individual sticks or all four at one test
Some motherboards also have compatibility issues with certain brand/models of RAM when running in multi-channel mode.

When you see errors while runnning MemTest86 with multiple RAM modules installed, but not when they are tested individually, it is likely that the multi-channel configuration is the culprit. This could be due to mismatched RAM specifications, or simply using brands/models of RAM that is incompatible with the motherboard. Most motherboard vendors release a list of known compatible RAM models that have been tested to work with your motherboard. Replace the modules with a matching set of known good ones and see if you get better results.

ALSO if when you first installed 10 I think you said it was and then 8 and then 8 again I think
if you did not start with the whole drive unallocated there is every chance you will get a bad install
the system partition created in 10 is not the same as created in 8
You cannot simply install 10 and then install 8 to the now allocated C

Have you tried what I suggested ONE stick second ram slot from processor counting to right
A2 and install to unallocated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this
in setup turn OFF Intel Rapid Storage tech
access setup ez mode = centre of uefi interface lower part
enable or disable IRST


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

Tested all in one test. And had passed all four. 
Yes tried the A2 dimm slot only but no difference :/
Every time i tried to install new OS i deleted all the partitions and created new.
Done with the IRST. Nothing happened.

This happens when I try to boot normally to a HDD which has a half installed Win 10 (BSOD at first restart)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wz5vg9cdjcigw02/2015-10-03 18.22.22.mp4?dl=0

And this happens when I try to start an installation. (i switchd off fastboot and boot logo for better information)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8dhbahg0z4kb82o/2015-10-03 18.30.21.mp4?dl=0

I just can't understand why was it good for half a day at the first install, and after a reboot it crashes and nothing can repair it, if it worked at begging what on earth could have happened to something...


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

It's just came in mind, that I should install XP on it, it dosn't have tha fancy windows boot manager and such extra things  
what wrong could happen ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Nothing will happen when you disable IRST - my apologies for not making that clear I was rushing when typing as her who must be obeyed had just called me for the meal
I should have said and then try installing - the IRST has a history of causing problems

2. DO NOT create partitions - install to unallocated space - the whole drive as unallocated space

3. re the good for half a day - could be - ignoring the chance that there was a build error - a faulty MB and as sson as a capacitor or diode took power it has failed

4. How is it that on that last screenshot B2 is unpopulated - eg no ram

5. XP - BCD - cannot see it - no logical path to such occurrence

6. DISCONNECT all hard drives except the one you are installing to and at the risk of repeating install to the total unallocated space


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> 1. Nothing will happen when you disable IRST - my apologies for not making that clear I was rushing when typing as her who must be obeyed had just called me for the meal
> I should have said and then try installing - the IRST has a history of causing problems
> 
> 2. DO NOT create partitions - install to unallocated space - the whole drive as unallocated space
> ...


Irst was disabled all time along. 
I tried to turn on when you said.

I installed to the unallocated drives.

I just took OFF One for information on it. I wrote to corsair and need ed some Code from it

It is logical that 3.point. Probably the MB is the bad part... Just Hard to replace it.

XP is just kidding 

Thnaks for the continous help

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én SM-N9005-el


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK I do not think there is much more we can do
I found it hard to determine what the dropbox link was showing me
All I saw was the reflection of the camera flash and what appeared to be the Microsoft blue windows 8 logo - which seemed off centre on the screen
To eliminate any doubt I mean - the whole drive unallocated space
by selecting and clicking delete on each partition

I wish you the best of luck with it
You know it may just be worthwhile seeing if Linux will run in ram
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the lot of help. 

Sadly Linux will freeze during boot up. Only disztribution with failsafe start can start. 

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én SM-N9005-el


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you telling me that Ubuntu run from a dvd = eg as per the link
and using the creation of the dvd or the usb from the link - freezes because if so there is most certainly a problem and I suspect the MB


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm using a multiboot usb which created by yumi. And yes I tried Ubuntu 14 and 15 and Linux Mint 17, clonezilla when starts to load when the first GUI appears like the Ubuntu logo and the 5 loading dot, in a few seconds it freezes completly only reset can be made. 
The same with others but if the distro has failsafe stsrting mode it starts normally. I tried this with tails and One more distro. 

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én SM-N9005-el


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are seeing the 5 dot loading of Ubuntu then you are not booting UEFI
see this
For example, below:

the "UEFI Hitachi" line allows to boot the HDD in UEFI mode,
the "P1: Hitachi" line allows to boot the HDD in Legacy (not-UEFI) mode,
the "P3: DVD" line allows to boot the Ubuntu CD in Legacy mode
the "UEFI: USB" line allows to boot the Ubuntu liveUSB in UEFI mode.










Notice the two entries for a device
One UEFI and one not
That firmware on your computer is UEFI although it can be changed from UEFI to traditional BIOS in setup
On UEFI an OS is installed to a GPT partitioned drive - windows 10, 8 and 7 64 bit automatically do that when the boot device is UEFI mode
Ubuntu 84 bit is the same
Ubuntu 32 bit is NOT UEFI compatible

On your computer you tap F8 on post to see boot options
I suggest after all the time you have spent on this that you do as I recommend - it may get you no further - but it will prove beyond doubt that there is a problem with hardware

Make a 64 bit Ubuntu DVD
by downloading from here
14.04 - 64 bit
http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
iso and burn image to dvd
boot option to your UEFI DVD drive

See this
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
although it addresses in the main, the installation of Ubuntu - although to a lesser degree the same applies to booting from the DVD

as at this time I suspect the usb YUMI - multi boot installer


----------



## sortilego (Oct 2, 2015)

I tried both UEFI and normal mode, and not used yumi i directly burned to usb, but when I start install or click try I get kernel panic error... i think there is nothing can be done, I'm bringing back tomorrow...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

kernel panic on Linux is equivalent to the BSOD on Windows
Could indicate fatal hardware error - if it were on windows
OR it could be a corrupted USB installation
That is why I suggested DVD from ISO it is so much easier


> Make a 64 bit Ubuntu DVD
> by downloading from here
> 14.04 - 64 bit
> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
> ...


However with that and the previous errors I agree - time to RMA


----------

